# shelters to consider for shelter vote following January's challenge



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wondering who we're going to think about and vote for next vote time. I know we talked about NorthCentral Maltese Rescue in Racine Wisconsin ,may want to consider SCMR ,Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue too,,if they participate...maybe in the following one,after the January challenge?

I got this newsletter so maybe we can add this one for the round after January's Shelter vote? I left out the donation plea and link since that would have to be approved by Admin. 
I can get it if anyone is interested,you can PM for it,and do so of your own volition. I'm just posting this as a consideration for the following round of voting.
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Happy New Year!* Dear Friend,
Thanks to generous friends like you, in 2010, we accomplished much: we helped a little dog overcome a huge cancerous tumor behind his eye, a baseball sized tumor was removed from another dog's rectum, we arranged to fly several flights of puppy mill dogs to us out of Missouri and Arkansas on donated rescue flights, treated many dogs for heartworm & mange, had dentals done for all dogs needing it and countless tumors removed. These discarded Maltese dogs (and so many more rescued by SCMR) are now healthy pampered precious pets. ​









​ 
Puppy mills are rapidly discarding their older breeders. The economy has tragically caused an increase in owners surrendering their beloved dogs to high kill shelters or rescue. It has been a challenging year financially, as we continue our mission, but the dogs need us now more than ever. 
Thank you to our supporters for your generous support. Without your help, we would be unable to rescue and help as many Maltese as we have in 2010. ​ 
*
**
*[/FONT]


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You all know my heart is with Northcentral - that's where Tessa came from and she is the love of my life! And then there are the ones I fostered and transported who are now in their furever homes - Henson, Patrick and Samson. And of course, little Belle who I just drove up to WI on Monday. 

Perhaps NMR for January and SCMR for the next one?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - i also was thinking Northcentral for January and then SCMR after that. I have donated to them several times so receive their newsletter. Nice to try to spread the wealth, if only we could get the wealth from the challenge. Maybe the new voting technique will work. Thanks!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's what I was thinking North Central this time then SCMR the challenge after that. My fault I reread it and I wasn't clear. I'm just planning ahead. We voted last time for both,some of us voted for each one ,so we decided to pool our efforts in one direction hoping to win.
I hope the new voting technique,vote,clear cookies,revote will get some real numbers next time.
We can rotate which shelters were vote for on each challenge too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree with Northcentral this time and SCMR the next round.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Michelle, are you going to organize it now? (if so I need to send you a pm)

Can voting be from any where in the world?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have no idea yet. If no one steps up I will,I actually don't mind doing it,it'll make me fel useful.I'll hav eto get any suggestions and details of what Marsha did to keep us up on things.
I did find out how to get the stats and I'm hoping the new voting technique will help.
Marsha has done this for many shelter votes and she has a big move to make now into a new house coming up. I'll ask her what she thinks. 
I think it's time someone else took the gauntlet and give Marsha a break.She's done enough and she needs a break and someone else should help.

Let me know if you all want to appoint,vote or ask who wants to do it. I'd be happy to do it ,but I don't want to put anyone out if they want to.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay, gonna pm you about something


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My heart is with all three of these rescues (AMA, NMR, and SCMR).

My LBB, Henry, Daisy, Lulu, were all adopted from NMR. I adopted Tommy, and Johnny, from AMA.

My Bianca was a foster, for NMR, who passed away under my care. My Sugar was a foster from AMA who also passed away under my care. 

SCMR flippin' rocks. Always there for any dog. I have several friends involved with SCMR, and they also rock.

Any way you look at it, the dogs are in the best of care. They ALL matter. They all need our help, and I know most rescue organizations are more than willing to lend a helping hand to other rescues in need. I know Edie, and I, are always there to help, when we can. Although I am not involved with NMR to the extent I was in the past, I do know I can call Mary for anything, and she can me. I also know this true, with regards to SCMR. It's all about the dogs ~ :thumbsup:

So yep, a good group of rescues. Bless their hearts. All winners.


----------

